# Husqvarna 555 vs. 562xp -- which is actually 11.8 lbs?



## brages (Nov 12, 2010)

Looking at this website:

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/homeowner/press/a-world-leader-in-chain-saws-just-got-better/

_*Technical Specifications: 
*
Husqvarna 555 Husqvarna 562 XP

Displacement, cc 59.8 Displacement, cc 59.8
Power, kW/ hp 3.2/4.3 Power, kW/ hp 3.5/4.7
Weight excl. bar and chain, lbs 11.8 Weight excl. bar and chain, lbs 12.3
Bar length, inches 16–20 Bar length, inches 16–28 _

implies that the 555 is 11.8 lbs, and the 562xp is 12.3. Is that right? Everybody here is acting like the xp the lightweight one...


----------



## sunfish (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't know about the #s. 

But with the 562xp, at 4.7hp and 12.3 lbs (if that's right), I will own one at some point


----------



## brages (Nov 12, 2010)

If the 555 is 11.8 lbs, 4.3 hp, and $529 MSRP, it makes the ms261 look pretty pointless, IMO... :monkey:


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 12, 2010)

brages said:


> If the 555 is 11.8 lbs, 4.3 hp, and $529 MSRP, it makes the ms261 look pretty pointless, IMO... :monkey:



I'm all over that.
It also makes the 346xp kinda pointless.:hmm3grin2orange:

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2010)

brages said:


> If the 555 is 11.8 lbs, 4.3 hp, and $529 MSRP, it makes the ms261 look pretty pointless, IMO... :monkey:



If the weight spec is true, that is - I don't want to rush to any conclutions, it is a bit early for that....


----------



## coltont (Nov 12, 2010)

i held both saws yesterday at the tcia expo in pittsburg the 562 is a sweet feeling and looking saw....the reps kindof got pissed when i jumped them about rev boost


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2010)

coltont said:


> i held both saws yesterday at the tcia expo in pittsburg the 562 is a sweet feeling and looking saw....the reps kindof got pissed when i jumped them about rev boost



He needs to look at the US Husky web-site then - that info is in the open.....


----------



## spike60 (Nov 12, 2010)

brages said:


> If the 555 is 11.8 lbs, 4.3 hp, and $529 MSRP, it makes the ms261 look pretty pointless, IMO... :monkey:




Same might be said for a bunch of saws; like Yote said, the 346 being one of them.

I really can't speak for the Stihl stuff. Most serious users are pretty loyal to one brand or the other, and I don't there is all that much cross shopping between the two. 

But in the Husky world, the new 555/562 are going to pull sales from both directions. From the 346 and the 372. The 357/359 were never great sellers for me, and I think weight was part of the problem. Most people would skip the 357 and 359 and go right to the 372. That's going to be different now. A 50cc 346 or a 60cc 555 for another $50 and a slight weight gain? A lot of guys are going to go with the 555.

The one remaining variable is how does the 555 actually run. Power/Torque? Acceleration? I think RPM's are going to be 13,000 vs 14,000 for the 562, but it should still be an impressive saw. I know how good the XP runs, because I've got that 560. Won't know about the 555 until I get my hands on one.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2010)

spike60 said:


> .....
> 
> The one remaining variable is how does the 555 actually run. Power/Torque? Acceleration? *I think RPM's are going to be 13,000 vs 14,000 for the 562*, but it should still be an impressive saw. I know how good the XP runs, because I've got that 560. Won't know about the 555 until I get my hands on one.



It looks like the 555 will lack the "Revboost" feature as well, and may not be as well suited for limbing as some other Huskys are - time will tell....opcorn:

Just out of curiosity, what bar and chain was on the pre-production 560xps that you got?


----------



## bigredd (Nov 12, 2010)

That 555 looks real attractive at $529. The 562xp seems too close in price to the 372xp. It better have something real special over the 555 or it will suffer the same fate as the 357xp.

The 555 should also have 2-yr warranty vs only 6 months for the 562xp.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 12, 2010)

brages said:


> If the 555 is 11.8 lbs, 4.3 hp, and $529 MSRP, it makes the ms261 look pretty pointless, IMO... :monkey:



thats kinda what ive been wandering.....they say its a 60cc saw....but technically its 59.8 or something, really not sure. However, I cant for the life of me understand why this saw is not being considered for the so called king of the 50cc saws. its under 12 pounds and the price is really close to the 346 and prolly right about even with the 261......to me, and its just my opinion, now if the dolmar 7900 can be considered a 70cc saw, then why cant this saw be considered a 50cc saw? It really makes no difference and is actually kind of silly to even worry about it I guess.


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 12, 2010)

*magnesium 3 pc. crankshaft?*

Is that true or did the ad writer get crankshaft & cases confused?
That is what it said on the link in #1 post, this thread.


----------



## bookerdog (Nov 12, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Same might be said for a bunch of saws; like Yote said, the 346 being one of them.
> 
> I really can't speak for the Stihl stuff. Most serious users are pretty loyal to one brand or the other, and I don't there is all that much cross shopping between the two.
> 
> ...



I was thinking maybe the diff would be like the 353 and the NE 346. This 562 thats coming should be the setup for the husky line for the future.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2010)

bookerdog said:


> .... This 562 thats coming should be the setup for the husky line for the future.



I will be surpriced if the 550xp is very different in design, except that it is smaller and lighter! :agree2:


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 12, 2010)

I just dont quite understand why people are getting so wound up about these 50 cc saws. . .


----------



## bigredd (Nov 12, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I will be surpriced if the *550xp *is very different in design, except that it is smaller and lighter! :agree2:



Download the pics and enlarge them. The 555 is not an XP saw. May just be a marketing ploy to help make the 346xp appear relevant, but should also qualify the 555 for 2 yr warranty.


----------



## brages (Nov 12, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I just dont quite understand why people are getting so wound up about these 50 cc saws. . .



59.8 != 50


----------



## bookerdog (Nov 12, 2010)

I think this saw just might be the perfect saw for the one saw plan. Ugh I dont like to think about a one saw plan. With the rev boost it should be a great limping saw. Then with the autotune it should just be the perfect firewood saw. 

I can see this saw really taking away from the 346 and 372. They better figure out how to get the 550xp under 11 pounds


----------



## brages (Nov 12, 2010)

bookerdog said:


> They better figure out how to get the 550xp under 11 pounds



Carbon fiber top cover and handle, lol!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2010)

bigredd said:


> Download the pics and enlarge them. The 555 is not an XP saw. May just be a marketing ploy to help make the 346xp appear relevant, but should also qualify the 555 for 2 yr warranty.



The 555 simply isn't an xp, but a lesser version of a xp saw - and that is no "ploy".

There is no point in trying to convince yourself and others that it is something that it isn't.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 12, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I just dont quite understand why people are getting so wound up about these 50 cc saws. . .



The 50 and 60cc saws are the big sellers. Not to many Joe Blows need a 660 to cut a few pecker poles or firewood with. If you will look at their power vs. weight, the numbers are impressive.


----------



## bigredd (Nov 12, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> The 555 simply isn't an xp, but a lesser version of a xp saw - and that is no "ploy".
> 
> There is no point in trying to convince yourself and others that it is something that it isn't.



According to the press release, the 555 has all the features of an XP. We shall see.


----------



## spike60 (Nov 12, 2010)

bookerdog said:


> They better figure out how to get the 550xp under 11 pounds



That's for sure. 

There's generally too much fuss made here about whether or not a saw is or isn't an "XP". The XP designation is just a term given to the top of the line saws. Saws on the same chassis that don't get an XP sticker are not significantly different from those that do. In this case the 555 will have different porting, a different coil, and a smaller air filter, but the basic construction is the same. Another example is the 365/372. Everything is the same except the 2mm smaller cylinder on the 365. It's comical to hear people say that "It's not an XP" as though it doesn't quite measure up. Husky themselves made this silliness worse by coming up with that dopey "landowner" group to fit in between pro and homeowner.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2010)

bigredd said:


> According to the press release, the 555 has all the features of an XP. We shall see.



...except the same engine and the "Revboost" feature! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## bigredd (Nov 12, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> ...except the same engine and the "Revboost" feature! :greenchainsaw:



RevBoost is certainly different, but no other xp model has it either. Spike has first hand knowledge of these new generation saws.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2010)

spike60 said:


> That's for sure.
> 
> There's generally too much fuss made here about whether or not a saw is or isn't an "XP". The XP designation is just a term given to the top of the line saws. Saws on the same chassis that don't get an XP sticker are not significantly different from those that do. In this case the 555 will have different porting, a different coil, and a smaller air filter, but the basic construction is the same. Another example is the 365/372. Everything is the same except the 2mm smaller cylinder on the 365. It's comical to hear people say that "It's not an XP" as though it doesn't quite measure up. Husky themselves made this silliness worse by coming up with that dopey "landowner" group to fit in between pro and homeowner.



Husky is not alone with the "landowner" group, except that Stihl has a different name on it. Also, some of the Huskys in that group are very close to pro saws, but that doesn't happen in the "intermediate" Stihl group.

I assume the "Revboost" feature of the 562xp is there to make it accellerate better - and if that is the case, the lack of it will be a weak point with the 555, in addition to the lower max power.

As always, time will tell!


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 12, 2010)

Spike,

What's the word on release of the 560XP?

I got this here itch, and it needs scratchin'....BAD!
LOL!!

Stay Safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## bookerdog (Nov 12, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Spike,
> 
> What's the word on release of the 560XP?
> 
> ...



that dang itch has been crawling all over me since I heard about this saw.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 12, 2010)

bookerdog said:


> that dang itch has been crawling all over me since I heard about this saw.



Yeah, I spent the afternoon going between the 372 and the 346 thinning the woodlot and blocking firewood while thinking about my old 262xp...again.

I never replaced that one, and it's time.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## bookerdog (Nov 12, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Yeah, I spent the afternoon going between the 372 and the 346 thinning the woodlot and blocking firewood while thinking about my old 262xp...again.
> 
> I never replaced that one, and it's time.
> 
> ...



I had one of those 262 as well and a 288xp lite. I think I replaced the 288 with a modded 390xp. But the 357 just does not do it for me.


----------



## The Count (Nov 12, 2010)

bye bye 359 and 570 ?
or it would be wise to wait few months and see what the problems are, if there are any ?
at this specs and prices, they sure make few saws redundant.
Stihl is still to answer or the xx0 to xx1 was their answer already ?

I was just thinking about an 570 instead of 346XP (yes, I know they are different class. I am a Sunday sawer and one saw is all I need; that`s why I have lots to consider) ....and now.....


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Yeah, I spent the afternoon going between the 372 and the 346 thinning the woodlot and blocking firewood while thinking about my old 262xp...again.
> 
> I never replaced that one, and it's time.
> 
> ...



I find the 60cc class very useful here!


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 12, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I find the 60cc class very useful here!



I can see it's utility, but it gets to be less usefull as the 50cc saws get more powerfull and the 70cc saws get lighter.

It just takes one 60' limby Elm, dropped in a tangle of greenbrier, to make ya cranky about too much or two little saw though, and a 12lb saw that runs like the old 262 would be optimal. I have hopes for the 562 finally bringing back a good 60cc saw to the market.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## pro94lt (Nov 12, 2010)

We finally all got our wish, think of all the posts wishing husky would make a saw around the same specs as the old 262xp. Someone was listening.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> I can see it's utility, but it gets to be less usefull as the 50cc saws get more powerfull and the 70cc saws get lighter.
> 
> .....



As I read it, the status right now is that the 50cc saws seem to get closer to the better 60cc ones in weight, and there is no sign of any "lighter" 70cc ones yet!


----------



## pro94lt (Nov 12, 2010)

so is this right, it's the same weight as the new MS261 but has a one more horsepower?:jawdrop: this can't be right can it?


----------



## spike60 (Nov 13, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Spike,
> 
> What's the word on release of the 560XP?
> 
> ...



Can't scratch it for a while yet. Earliest I've been told is that they will be "on the water" late Dec-early Jan. I expect to get in on that first container, and I'll probably order a couple dozen of each model. 

We're halfway through November, so we're only talking 6-8 weeks now. They wouldn't have put out the press release if they weren't getting close to shipping product.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 13, 2010)

so we have a 555, 560 and 562 coming?


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 13, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Can't scratch it for a while yet. Earliest I've been told is that they will be "on the water" late Dec-early Jan. I expect to get in on that first container, and I'll probably order a couple dozen of each model.
> 
> We're halfway through November, so we're only talking 6-8 weeks now. They wouldn't have put out the press release if they weren't getting close to shipping product.




Spike ya gotta get them Swedes on the horn and give 'em hell.
The dorks don't seem to understand how to do bidness properly.

Folks are frothed up, foaming at the mouth and showing signs of mange for waiting, end of the fiscal year for Tree docs,Orchards, and timber guys is looming, taxes(Last write off ever possibly) are in everyones mind, and Christmas is around the corner.

The Sun is shining on the Hayfield dangit!

Been meaning to call ya. I've looped through the sponsors and it's your turn again.:hmm3grin2orange:

Needing a 24" lg mount Husky bar.

I'll wait till after ya get past the Monday morning haze before I pester ya though. LOL!!

December would be nice...real nice.
Could still put it on the Farm for the year.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Zombiechopper (Nov 13, 2010)

Its nice to see some 60cc saw talk again. 

Are there any more vids out there or just that one with the prototype?


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 13, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> The 50 and 60cc saws are the big sellers. *Not to many Joe Blows need a 660 to cut a few pecker poles or firewood with*. If you will look at their power vs. weight, the numbers are impressive.



Sure, but there aint too many Joe Blows around herr that aint got 660s and 880s and myriads of other big saws lol.


----------



## spike60 (Nov 13, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Spike ya gotta get them Swedes on the horn and give 'em hell.
> The dorks don't seem to understand how to do bidness properly.
> 
> Folks are frothed up, foaming at the mouth and showing signs of mange for waiting, end of the fiscal year for Tree docs,Orchards, and timber guys is looming, taxes(Last write off ever possibly) are in everyones mind, and Christmas is around the corner.
> ...



Well, we can write whatever date you want on the invoice.  

I could call Sweden, but my only motivation would be to talk to some babe with a Swedish accent. A good accent enhances a womens attractiveness. It's worth an extra cup size in most cases. An exception would be women from NY City, or worse yet from Long Island who have an exceedingly annoying accent. A chick with a Swedish or French accent is incapable of "talking too much"; the more the better in fact. But somebody from "The Island" only has to start the day with "ga mawnin" and you want to tell her to shut up for the rest of the day no matter how she looks. 

I seemed to have slipped off topic here, haven't I?


----------



## weimedog (Nov 13, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Well, we can write whatever date you want on the invoice.
> 
> I could call Sweden, but my only motivation would be to talk to some babe with a Swedish accent. A good accent enhances a womens attractiveness. It's worth an extra cup size in most cases. An exception would be women from NY City, or worse yet from Long Island who have an exceedingly annoying accent. A chick with a Swedish or French accent is incapable of "talking too much"; the more the better in fact. But somebody from "The Island" only has to start the day with "ga mawnin" and you want to tell her to shut up for the rest of the day no matter how she looks.
> 
> I seemed to have slipped off topic here, haven't I?




Oh boy what a commentary! U need to spend some time either down south or out in the south west...


----------



## spike60 (Nov 13, 2010)

weimedog said:


> Oh boy what a commentary! U need to spend some time either down south or out in the south west...




Oh yes, the Southern girls rank right up at the top with the French and Swedish ones.


----------



## bigredd (Nov 13, 2010)

nmurph said:


> so we have a 555, 560 and 562 coming?



Seems Husqvarna has way too many models in the 50, 60 and 70 class pro saws. Also hear talk of a 550xp. Stihl makes it much easier on the buyer IMHO. Can't even order a 346xp without a high probability of getting an E-Tech that nobody wants.


----------



## rbtree (Nov 13, 2010)

And then there's the (my) PNW gurl (s)
:love1::blush:




.......

Hey, you got a saw big enough to cut that butt?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbtree/sets/72157624162999759/detail/

By the way, where's my 2139? :chainsawguy:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2010)

nmurph said:


> so we have a 555, 560 and 562 coming?



We don't really know about the 560xp, do we?

The press release etc is only about the 555 and the 562xp, and no updates on the bar mounts etc.



pro94lt said:


> so is this right, it's the same weight as the new MS261 but has a one more horsepower?:jawdrop: this can't be right can it?



To conclude that way, you need to combine the weight spec of the 555 with the power spec of the 562xp, and it still wouldn't be quite the case, just close to.....


----------



## spike60 (Nov 13, 2010)

bigredd said:


> Seems Husqvarna has way too many models in the 50, 60 and 70 class pro saws. Also hear talk of a 550xp. Stihl makes it much easier on the buyer IMHO. Can't even order a 346xp without a high probability of getting an E-Tech that nobody wants.



Yeah, choice sucks, doesn't it? It's much easier on the buyer if he has less to pick from? OK, I get it.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Nov 13, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Well, we can write whatever date you want on the invoice.
> 
> I could call Sweden, but my only motivation would be to talk to some babe with a Swedish accent. A good accent enhances a womens attractiveness. It's worth an extra cup size in most cases. An exception would be women from NY City, or worse yet from Long Island who have an exceedingly annoying accent. A chick with a Swedish or French accent is incapable of "talking too much"; the more the better in fact. But somebody from "The Island" only has to start the day with "ga mawnin" and you want to tell her to shut up for the rest of the day no matter how she looks.
> 
> I seemed to have slipped off topic here, haven't I?



years ago I went to University with a Polish girl. She had the most beautiful thick accent. We were in a photography class together and when she would say "focus" it sounded like something much better....


----------



## bigredd (Nov 13, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Yeah, choice sucks, doesn't it? It's much easier on the buyer if he has less to pick from? OK, I get it.



Sometimes "Keep it Simple" is a good thing. I'll wait and see which model rises to the top. Nobody wants to be stuck with the next 575xp.


----------



## cgraham (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't understand why so much emphasis on capacity (cc). It is way of classifying saws, but not very useful because what we primarily care about is performance, weight and price (putting special features and uses aside). 

Power is published as hp and rpm; other measures of interest such as torque and acceleration are not published, so we depend on user impressions for these qualities.

With modern engine designs, capacity now correlates so poorly with hp and weight, that it is not a useful figure. In fact it is a good way of getting naive buyers muddled, especially among the numerous Husky models. Advanced saw designs often have high hp and low weight compared to competitors of the same capacity. 

As others have pointed out, the newly announced models threaten to make some other Huskies obsolete - except for one thing - price. The inferior 455 Rancher will only survive on price - maybe. The existing 357XP will be $160 more than the new new and similar (in hp and weight) 555. Few know what they will be getting for the difference - I don't, although I know the XP is a "professional saw" but only has 6 mo. warranty. Husqvarna does not explain in meaningful terms what the difference is between the two lines either on the web or in its catalog, just as they only vaguely explain what the X-torq engine offers ("more" - more than what? I want specifics!) Most XP models lack this "featured engine", but I have seen no details on what engine they have which may make them superior (and presumably the X-torq inferior). 

Some XP models are much superior in power/weight ratio to their non XP counterparts; others are less so. They can be compared on the basis of their hp/wt ratio, a measure of efficiency - how much work they will do for what they weigh (a high number is better) . Pick two saws of the hp or weight you want and see which saw is the most efficient, and then see if the (usually disproportionate) price premium is worth it to you.

The ~50cc 346XP (hp/wt ratio .33) @ 11 lb has a 0.5 hp advantage over the corresponding model 450 - the difference in hp/wt ratio is 22%, but the price difference is 32%. The 56.5cc 357XP (hp/wt ratio .37) @ 12 lb has a 1 hp AND a 1 lb advantage over the corresponding Rancher 455 (a dog) and so the hp/wt ratio is 38% better, which is great, but which perhaps doesn't measure up to the 66% higher price of the 357XP (unless the XP has other valuable attributes). 

The new ~60 cc 555 has a hp/wt ratio of 0.38 @ 11.8lb and the 12.3 lb 562XP is essentially identical at 0.36: the 9% hp improvement of the 562XP comes at a hefty cost and and proportional but heavy weight premium. Why the 0.7 lb weight difference?

Charlie.


----------



## The Count (Nov 13, 2010)

I understood from the brochure that x-torque allows max power over a wider rpm range.
as I see things, ratio is relative. for example, to make a car run with 300 km/h you need say (arbitrary, don`t take it literally) 300hp. to increase to 310 km/h you need extra 30 hp and so on.
on high end, for one gram of power you need more and more compared to basic. For me as I am an occasional user, few grams or even one kilo, wouldn`t mean the end of the world; but I can only imagine what 500 grams extra will do to someone working day-in day-out with the saw. same thing goes for acceleration and other features.
also I am wondering how much from the saw is politics and commercial cosmetics. 
also I am afraid about new things being poorer than the old ones. therefore if you buy the new model, and nobody has it and tested it, surprises might just lurk around the corner...

just my 0.02 $

oh,btw anyone has Husky 570 ?
need info about it. is it as good as it sounds to me?


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 14, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Yeah, choice sucks, doesn't it? It's much easier on the buyer if he has less to pick from? OK, I get it.



Yeah, choice seems to be a problem LOL!!

Heads up on Monday. It's opening day of Bambi season so I'll call ya when I'm either frying up still twitching Backstraps or tired of freezing in the rain.



Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 14, 2010)

Telepatique said:


> I understood from the brochure that x-torque allows max power over a wider rpm range.
> as I see things, ratio is relative. for example, to make a car run with 300 km/h you need say (arbitrary, don`t take it literally) 300hp. to increase to 310 km/h you need extra 30 hp and so on.
> on high end, for one gram of power you need more and more compared to basic. For me as I am an occasional user, few grams or even one kilo, wouldn`t mean the end of the world; but I can only imagine what 500 grams extra will do to someone working day-in day-out with the saw. same thing goes for acceleration and other features.
> also I am wondering how much from the saw is politics and commercial cosmetics.
> ...



Telepatique,

Do yourself a favor. Skip dealing with the 570.
It's a back breaking terd for anything but bucking.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## The Count (Nov 14, 2010)

yeah, I guess. it is 570 or 346 XP (the latter is more appealing though)
however mainly I will cut firewood and that comes from 8" to 20"
I thought 570 may come in handy. bucking those logs with 246 could be a real toil; don`t you think ?


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 14, 2010)

The 570 is a worthless piece of machinery, IMHO. The one at the mill is pathetic.


----------



## spike60 (Nov 14, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> The 570 is a worthless piece of machinery, IMHO. The one at the mill is pathetic.



:agree2: Heavy and slow. Sort of like an early pre-dreadnought battleship at the battle of Jutland.


----------



## The Count (Nov 14, 2010)

c`mon; 4,9 hp
can`t be that bad.
and I have it here for the same money as 346 XP

that`s what started me thinking.


----------



## hori (Nov 14, 2010)

555 sounds to be a great firewood saw, would like more info from those in the know..lol


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 14, 2010)

hori said:


> 555 sounds to be a great firewood saw, would like more info from those in the know..lol



I agree. I will prolly wind up owning one myself.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 14, 2010)

Jc


Zombiechopper said:


> years ago I went to University with a Polish girl. She had the most beautiful thick accent. We were in a photography class together and when she would say "focus" it sounded like something much better....



LMAO!


----------



## sunfish (Nov 14, 2010)

Telepatique said:


> c`mon; 4,9 hp
> can`t be that bad.
> and I have it here for the same money as 346 XP
> 
> that`s what started me thinking.



Get the 346xp and be done with it, already... 

I'm picking up my new 346xp tomorrow morning


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 14, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Get the 346xp and be done with it, already...
> 
> I'm picking up my new 346xp tomorrow morning



Congrats Don! My bro-in-law ran all my saws yesterday and he was most impressed with the 346. It was close between it and the 372,but he said that little 346 was somethin else! What b/c are ya gonna run Don?


----------



## sunfish (Nov 14, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> Congrats Don! My bro-in-law ran all my saws yesterday and he was most impressed with the 346. It was close between it and the 372,but *he said that little 346 was somethin else!* What b/c are ya gonna run Don?



It is really a hard saw to beat! I love my old one, but want a new one as back-up. I'm goin to run an 18" Husky bar and .325 simi-chisel chain for now. Muff mod and unlimited coil right off the bat, and maybe a trip to Brad later


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 14, 2010)

sunfish said:


> It is really a hard saw to beat! I love my old one, but want a new one as back-up. I'm goin to run an 18" Husky bar and .325 simi-chisel chain for now. Muff mod and unlimited coil right off the bat, and maybe a trip to Brad later


Haha, I honestly think that once you run the new one, your old one will become the back up.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 14, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> Haha, I honestly think that once you run the new one, your old one will become the back up.



That's possible, but the old one has been very impressive! Also with it being lighter and a 16" bar, it's just so handy. Time will tell


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 14, 2010)

sunfish said:


> That's possible, but the old one has been very impressive! Also with it being lighter and a 16" bar, it's just so handy. Time will tell



Don't doubt you one bit Don. I bet it would be very hard to put down.
But one things fore sure. You now have the best of both worlds!


----------



## sunfish (Nov 14, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> Don't doubt you one bit Don. I bet it would be very hard to put down.
> But one things fore sure. You now have the best of both worlds!



Yep. Just want to get a 562xp, but will probably wait till next Fall


----------



## The Count (Nov 14, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Get the 346xp and be done with it, already...
> 
> I'm picking up my new 346xp tomorrow morning



how about 346 xp vs 555 ?
same money basically.....


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 14, 2010)

Telepatique said:


> how about 346 xp vs 555 ?
> same money basically.....



What saw does Dracula run?


----------



## sunfish (Nov 14, 2010)

Telepatique said:


> how about 346 xp vs 555 ?
> same money basically.....



I have never seen or run a 555. *So for me, it's a 346xp! One of the all time best saws ever built!!!*

I will look hard at the 555 and 562xp next year after they have been out for a while, and will likely get a 562xp. Sounds like a hell of a saw!


----------



## The Count (Nov 14, 2010)

hillbilly22 said:


> What saw does Dracula run?



338 XP T
he only cuts saplings max 8"...


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 14, 2010)

telepatique said:


> 338 xp t
> he only cuts saplings max 8"...



lmao!


----------



## sunfish (Nov 14, 2010)

Telepatique said:


> 338 XP T
> he only cuts saplings max 8"...



Yeah, that's good :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 15, 2010)

I wonder what the HP of the 562 is off "boost", if its max hp is taken off that 2 second boost, how much does it have in the cut all day long? What kind of RPM boost is it?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 15, 2010)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I wonder what the HP of the 562 is off "boost", if its max hp is taken off that 2 second boost, how much does it have in the cut all day long? What kind of RPM boost is it?



I believe the "Revboost" is about fast accelleration/trigger responce only, and has nothing to do with max power?


----------



## bigredd (Nov 15, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I believe the "Revboost" is about fast accelleration/trigger responce only, and has nothing to do with max power?



Makes you wonder if autotune is suited for a limbing saw. The 555 may only be a firewood saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 15, 2010)

bigredd said:


> Makes you wonder if autotune is suited for a limbing saw. The 555 may only be a firewood saw.



HUH???


----------



## peter399 (Nov 15, 2010)

brages said:


> If the 555 is 11.8 lbs, 4.3 hp, and $529 MSRP, it makes the ms261 look pretty pointless, IMO... :monkey:



Indeed, but let's let them Stihlheads celebrate for another couple of months. They have been waiting for the 261 since 1999 when the 346 came out


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 15, 2010)

peter399 said:


> Indeed, but let's let them Stihlheads celebrate for another couple of months. They have been waiting for the 261 since 1999 when the 346 came out



:agree2: I have deliberately stayed out of their celebration thread lately, since it was impossible to "play it nice" there....


----------



## peter399 (Nov 15, 2010)

With thee 5,4kg the ms261 now has, you could get a 254xp with 4,1hp back in 1992... Then you also got a metal front handle


----------



## The Count (Nov 15, 2010)

Husqy 359 - 529.95$
59 cc, 3.9 hp, 13"-20", 12.1 lbs


----------



## nmurph (Nov 15, 2010)

the actual weight of a 359 is an ounce or so shy of 13lbs.


----------



## The Count (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/homeowner/products/chainsaws/359/

their specs not mine.
but I believe you.


----------



## cgraham (Nov 15, 2010)

nmurph said:


> the actual weight of a 359 is an ounce or so shy of 13lbs.



Powerhead only? You weighed it?

Charlie


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 15, 2010)

cgraham said:


> Powerhead only? You weighed it?
> 
> Charlie



Several have done that, including a independant test lab - 12.9 lbs is about as close to the truth as you can get for the 357-family. Some models may be 12.8 and others 13.0, and cat mufflers will result in a slightly higher weight than standard mufflers will.

As far as I know, the reason the specs are so far off is that they beefed up the case at a very early stage, but "forgot" the change the specs accordingly.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 15, 2010)

cgraham said:


> Powerhead only? You weighed it?
> 
> Charlie



yep....scales are verified to .2oz with a 10lb weight against the postal scales in the office.....you should have seen the looks when i came walking in with a 10lb dumbbell (no comments from the Peanut gallery).....


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 15, 2010)

cgraham said:


> Powerhead only? You weighed it?
> 
> Charlie



He's right. I was going to buy a 357xp one time until I found out the weight was actually 13 also. So, I got a 372xpw.


----------



## bookerdog (Nov 15, 2010)

SPIKE get on the phone to husky over there and tell them we want our saws. LOL


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 15, 2010)

peter399 said:


> With thee 5,4kg the ms261 now has, you could get a 254xp with 4,1hp back in 1992... Then you also got a metal front handle



So that means Stihl is only 10 years behind.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 15, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> So that means Stihl is only 10 years behind.



Pretty much.
But then the 362 is still behind the 262, so they are consistently heavier and slower than a 10yr old Husky at certain points.

But toss in the EPA mandates and it's a new ballgame to be fair about it.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 15, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Pretty much.
> But then the 362 is still behind the 262, so they are consistently heavier and slower than a 10yr old Husky at certain points.
> 
> But toss in the EPA mandates and it's a new ballgame to be fair about it.
> ...



254 was the #1 selling saw in Canada for a few years. Great saw, if the 261 can equal it, it will be a winner.

Only trouble with the new Huskys will be the price in Canada. $800 won't get you a 346 where I am.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 15, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> 254 was the #1 selling saw in Canada for a few years. Great saw, if the 261 can equal it, it will be a winner.
> 
> Only trouble with the new Huskys will be the price in Canada. $800 won't get you a 346 where I am.



Yah, you Canucks get clobbered on the Huskys so bad, they could bring out a 6hp 10lb 50cc saw and they still wouldn't sell as well.

You guys have somebody in Govt. getting a fat kickback from Stihl? LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 16, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> So that means Stihl is only 10 years behind.





dingeryote said:


> Pretty much.
> But then the 362 is still behind the 262, so they are consistently heavier and slower than a 10yr old Husky at certain points.
> 
> But toss in the EPA mandates and it's a new ballgame to be fair about it.
> ...



10 years????? 

*- more like 20 years!*


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Nov 16, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> 10 years?????
> 
> *- more like 20 years!*



You got me there. I guess Stihl isn't the only one living in the past. 

26 years if you count the 154


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 16, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> You got me there. I guess Stihl isn't the only one living in the past.
> 
> 26 years if you count the 154


----------



## 1970GTO (Aug 5, 2011)

I love reading these posts especially from sawtroll and others who were arguing with me when I said that STIHL screwed up by not upping the cc's on the MS261, MS362, MS441.

JUST LOVE IT

Eat your words.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 5, 2011)

The latest on specs, from another thread;



SawTroll said:


> From the operator manual;
> 
> Bore 46mm, stroke 36mm, 59.8cc for them all.
> 
> ...


----------



## the swede (Aug 6, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I believe the "Revboost" is about fast accelleration/trigger responce only, and has nothing to do with max power?



I have heard that "revboost" has nothing to do with accelleration/trigger responce! The "husky guy's" i've talked to say that "revboost" is quick temporary top rpm's! but time will tell....

the new husky's sure looks like interesting machines!! ..... IF the spec is right!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 6, 2011)

the swede said:


> I have heard that "revboost" has nothing to do with accelleration/trigger responce! The "husky guy's" i've talked to say that "revboost" is quick temporary top rpm's! but time will tell....
> 
> the new husky's sure looks like interesting machines!! ..... IF the spec is right!:msp_rolleyes:



That is what I have learned in the meantime - you quoted an old post.


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Oct 8, 2011)

*Husqavarna 555 question*

Hey sawtroll have you had a chance to run the new 555 yet? If so do you think it will pull a 24 inch bar good? Thanks


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a chance to run a 555 a few weeks ago. Using 3/8's chain, I think a 18" bar is perfect. The test saw did have a 20" on it. 



.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 8, 2011)

Husqavarna Guy said:


> Hey sawtroll have you had a chance to run the new 555 yet? If so do you think it will pull a 24 inch bar good? Thanks


 Not unless I buy one - but I surely will wait for the 560xp!

24" bar on a 4.2 hp saw sounds like a lot of bar........


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 8, 2011)

When I get a 562xpg it will be running a 18"bar.


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Oct 8, 2011)

My husqavarna dealer here in colorado where i live has some coming and they have 24 inch bars on them. Just wondering because some of the guys around here are running the 460 with 24 inch bars on that saw and it is only 3.7 hp.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 8, 2011)

Husqavarna Guy said:


> My husqavarna dealer here in colorado where i live has some coming and they have 24 inch bars on them. Just wondering because some of the guys around here are running the 460 with 24 inch bars on that saw and it is only 3.7 hp.



24" is way too much on the 460, for regular use - but stupidity is hard to cure some times.....:eek2:


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey J.Walker how did you like the 555, looks like it out cuts the 357xp to me. I cant wait to get my hands on one, i think it will be perfect for what i need.


----------



## openloop (Oct 9, 2011)

So does anyone know if Husqvarna is going to release any new "bigger" saws????....say 80cc plus


----------



## TK (Oct 9, 2011)

openloop said:


> So does anyone know if Husqvarna is going to release any new "bigger" saws????....say 80cc plus


 
That's not the focus at the moment, the largest percentage of sales is focused around smaller saws. Once the smaller saws are tweaked then they may focus on big stuff, but with the semi-recent releases of the 385/390 and 570/576 saws they probably won't do anything else for a while.


----------

